

Leaked: damning internal email trail from inside the WikiLeaks Party - SilliMon
http://media.crikey.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/From21.pdf

======
hannibal5
What's so damning here?

It's typical stuff that happens in political or voluntary organizations. JA is
far away and don't know the people well enough nor does he have experience. He
tries to take control and people give feedback.

There is reason why these discussion are not public. You want a channel where
disagreements and internal issues can be sorted out.

~~~
mugenx86
I think it shows an internal party struggle. People in the Wiki Leaks Party
disagree with the way it is being run -- basically a vote of no confidence for
JA. Not damning, just embarrassing for the WLP.

